# Product and soap photos



## Chris_S (Mar 15, 2019)

Ok so im toying with the idea of starting an instergram account and currently have a fb group that for personal reasons is a closed group at least for the time being that may change at the end of the month.

Iv seen so many lovely looking and such professional type photos of soaps ect regardless of if the person is selling they still look just fabulously awesome far better than iv yet been able to achieve.

My question is how do people achieve such professional looking photos? Do you take a table outside and lay them on a nice table cloth or plate ect. Do you always add more that one soap from a batch to show the difference due to a swirl? Do you add the soap fragrance to a typed out name tag? Or anything else that may help would be great

Im just looking for ideas of how to take a better photo of my soaps when you want them to look thier best. Any ideas more than welcome.

I have a good quality dlsr camera so I have something better than just a phone. Thanks in advanced


----------



## dibbles (Mar 15, 2019)

@KiwiMoose takes beautiful photos, and she might be able to give you some pointers. Generally, natural light is good when possible but don't set the soaps in direct sunlight. Use a fairly neutral background so the soap remains the focus of the picture. Take lots of photos with different settings on your camera (if you know how to do that), and in different areas to see what works best on any given day. Don't clutter up the picture with a lot of props. Either one soap or several is fine I think. Look at the hashtags other soap makers are using for ideas. It isn't hard to make your own light box - lots of YouTube videos, and I thing there are some threads on this forum if you do a search. Here's just one https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/diy-collapsable-light-box.62724/


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 15, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @KiwiMoose takes beautiful photos, and she might be able to give you some pointers. Generally, natural light is good when possible but don't set the soaps in direct sunlight. Use a fairly neutral background so the soap remains the focus of the picture. Take lots of photos with different settings on your camera (if you know how to do that), and in different areas to see what works best on any given day. Don't clutter up the picture with a lot of props. Either one soap or several is fine I think. Look at the hashtags other soap makers are using for ideas. It isn't hard to make your own light box - lots of YouTube videos, and I thing there are some threads on this forum if you do a search. Here's just one https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/diy-collapsable-light-box.62724/



Thank you for the info, yes i have noticed a few of kiwi mooses photos are on a wooden bench and a kinda oblong platter which looks amazing. I do love the combination of wood and pottery that she gets. My main issue is that we have some truely grim weather in this part of england and would be great if i could take them in natural light but need a good alternative when this isnt possible which is the majority of the time.

I know how to change the settings just i dont fully understand what they all do lol i inherited it from my dad who got a better camera so he gave me his lesser but still very good quality dslr.

I think your idea of try lots of ways is going to be my first step but more ideas would be great too if it doesnt help me it could help someone else and thats the great thing about this forum theres so many variations and opinions


----------



## dibbles (Mar 15, 2019)

If it helps, I take most of my photos inside since winter here doesn't really leave a choice. Our house has some large windows, but they face North and East and our lot is wooded, so there is limited time when the light is good. A light box isn't hard to make, and it works quite well.


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 15, 2019)

dibbles said:


> If it helps, I take most of my photos inside since winter here doesn't really leave a choice. Our house has some large windows, but they face North and East and our lot is wooded, so there is limited time when the light is good. A light box isn't hard to make, and it works quite well.



I somehow missed that suggestion. Ill look into that too thanks. Even summer here doesnt always provide the weather needed to do something like kiwi moose seems to have perfected.


----------



## Dawni (Mar 15, 2019)

If it's Instagram do a search on cold process soap or handmade soap.. There's several I follow and I noticed a few things. These aren't so much help with actually taking the photo though...  

The flatlay style seems to be trending. The picture is taken directly above and in some cases, more than just soap is featured. Could be an ingredient, or a mold, spatulas, etc. Example:



A lot of them post multiple pics of one soap on different days. First is raw soap just molded with a pretty top. Then there's loaves (some skip this). Then cut soaps. There's a "wet soap" day where they take close ups of the swirls they've done on the tops. Like these:






A lot of times it's multiple soap bars. If it's not flatlay then the soap is stacked on top of each other so we see pretty tops and also the inside swirls. 


There's always a multitude of tags. Here are the tags from two of the posts above:




There's tons of inspiration in the browsing soap pics thread too..


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 15, 2019)

Love your research @Dawni.

Yes - we are lucky here at present that it is summer and I can photograph outside.  When you do - make sure as @dibbles says that it's not in full bright sunlight.  The best time is at the beginning or end of the day when the light is low.
Alternatively you can opt for inside, but just inside a large window to use the natural light.  You need to make sure you take the photo with the natural light behind YOU, and not your product so they are not cast as a silhouette.
With your DSLR in manual mode - I would try setting the ISO to about 400, 800 or even higher if you are inside.  Make your f-stop around 6 - 8 so that your product is in focus but your background is blurred.  Your shutter speed might be quite slow depending on the amount of light - but just make sure your little guide in the viewfinder is in the middle ( so that your photo is not too dark or too light).  Leave the autofocus on.
Then just play around with different settings - sit the soap up, lay it down, put it in a soap dish, put some flowers near it, or herbs or fruit - or nothing but soap!
Good luck!


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 19, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Love your research @Dawni.
> 
> Yes - we are lucky here at present that it is summer and I can photograph outside.  When you do - make sure as @dibbles says that it's not in full bright sunlight.  The best time is at the beginning or end of the day when the light is low.
> Alternatively you can opt for inside, but just inside a large window to use the natural light.  You need to make sure you take the photo with the natural light behind YOU, and not your product so they are not cast as a silhouette.
> ...



Thank you thats EXACTLY what i was hoping for. Thank you for all the other help given too


----------



## Amy78130 (Mar 19, 2019)

Dawni said:


> If it's Instagram do a search on cold process soap or handmade soap.. There's several I follow and I noticed a few things. These aren't so much help with actually taking the photo though...
> 
> The flatlay style seems to be trending. The picture is taken directly above and in some cases, more than just soap is featured. Could be an ingredient, or a mold, spatulas, etc. Example:
> View attachment 37516
> ...


Gorgeous!!!

I use barnwood if photographing outside, and only in the morning or early evening to avoid direct sunlight. For the white backdrop, I made a “photo booth” cutting out the sides and top off an old box and replace with tissue paper. Use a white poster board as the backdrop and place lights around and on top. The tissue paper filters the light. There are much easier pop up booths on Amazon and eBay that come with everything, but I’m on a budget! After I take the pictures I photoshop or face tune any unwanted shadows.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Mar 20, 2019)

I use a light box when I can't take the photos outside.  I bought mine many years ago from Orange Monkie but I think that there are many on the market or you can make your own.  After taking a bunch of photos I review them on my computer and pick the ones I want to use.  If they need editing I will most likely use Adobe Elements on the computer and then tiny png to compress them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 20, 2019)

Also, check Amazon, I got a nice light box set up really inexpensive and it works great.  It's like this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Depthlan-Fol...eway&sprefix=folding+light+box,aps,256&sr=8-7


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 20, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Also, check Amazon, I got a nice light box set up really inexpensive and it works great.  It's like this one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Depthlan-Folding-Studio-Photographing-Shooting/dp/B01N7P8CGK/ref=sr_1_7?crid=B36SGL55GHV9&keywords=folding+light+box+photography&qid=1553079606&s=gateway&sprefix=folding+light+box,aps,256&sr=8-7



Awesome thank you. Iv been looking at some on amazon this morning and for some reason i was surprised that the are plastic, is yours plastic? i thought they would be a frame then a fabric like a tent i guess but the cheaper ones at least dont seem to be like this at all. Quite a few reviews giving them good rating. Have you got any photos you have taken of soap in your light box that you could post please. Tempted by one but honestly not convinced yet. thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 20, 2019)

@Chris_S -  Yes, mine is plastic.  I think it was cmzaha that recommended it (won't swear to it).  I haven't played with it much but with a little staging it will work great.


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 20, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> @Chris_S -  Yes, mine is plastic.  I think it was cmzaha that recommended it (won't swear to it).  I haven't played with it much but with a little staging it will work great.



Awesome thanks think ill give it a punt at under 15 quid gotta be worth a try and this one comes with different coloured backgrounds to use aswell.


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 20, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> @Chris_S -  Yes, mine is plastic.  I think it was cmzaha that recommended it (won't swear to it).  I haven't played with it much but with a little staging it will work great.



Just ordered one Its arriving tomorrow and ill no doubt be like a little kid at Christmas so ill make sure I post some pics using it


----------



## SoapWitch (Mar 21, 2019)

I've found this to help tremendously when the sunlight won't behave. This is one of my hacks, I've hacked from someone else.
The paper is baking parchment, the lights I happen to have the scruffy storage box, is well... well used.
 but I'll say this, I've taken a few photos and this has just changed things for the better. I have also purchased some light boxes and they were a waste of money. A lesson learned that good work isn't always about spending more money. I love my new light box!






This is the photo I took with this very set up.


----------



## Dawni (Mar 21, 2019)

That's just awesome! I'm a fan of your soap creations btw. Now I have to go see if I have empty containers.....


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 21, 2019)

Interesting way of doing it my reasoning was that given how cheap the light box was it wouldnt be much more than making my own and its much more compact than a big box like that im tight on space as it is at hope. Its arriving today ill give it a few months of testing and if its no good ill try something out like you have done there. Thank you for the pictures and input  My dad used to teach photography and years ago had an exhibition with his photos so he knows a thing or 2 hes tried to explain how to use a dslr to it full potential but it went in one ear n out the other most the time


----------



## SoapWitch (Mar 21, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Interesting way of doing it my reasoning was that given how cheap the light box was it wouldnt be much more than making my own and its much more compact than a big box like that im tight on space as it is at hope. Its arriving today ill give it a few months of testing and if its no good ill try something out like you have done there. Thank you for the pictures and input  My dad used to teach photography and years ago had an exhibition with his photos so he knows a thing or 2 hes tried to explain how to use a dslr to it full potential but it went in one ear n out the other most the time



Oh my gosh this made me chuckle! I've been a photographer for years (won't give you my resume, but I've done a LOT of stuff) and it took years to understand fstops etc. I might have a strong eye, but my technical abilities are limited.  Sort of like, I can create a website, but don't know how it all works, and I can code! Weirdness. When I try to think like that, ISO, f-stop, etc. well... All creativity goes out the window. I learn backwards, always, with everything. I study light now and figure out what I have to do to achieve the light. 

Best of luck with your new light box. I didn't mean to dismiss your new purchase, at all! I hope you don't have to use this hack. Love to see what you create with it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2019)

DSLRs have a lot of features! I'm in the US, but see if Ken Rockwell has made a user guide for your camera:
https://www.kenrockwell.com/

You also may want to see if you can find some free tutorials on product photography.

When you've tried out some of those, see if you can find a photography class. Check colleges/universities. I took some at my local botanical gardens. The most useful was Learning your Nikon DSLR.


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 21, 2019)

SoapWitch said:


> Oh my gosh this made me chuckle! I've been a photographer for years (won't give you my resume, but I've done a LOT of stuff) and it took years to understand fstops etc. I might have a strong eye, but my technical abilities are limited.  Sort of like, I can create a website, but don't know how it all works, and I can code! Weirdness. When I try to think like that, ISO, f-stop, etc. well... All creativity goes out the window. I learn backwards, always, with everything. I study light now and figure out what I have to do to achieve the light.
> 
> Best of luck with your new light box. I didn't mean to dismiss your new purchase, at all! I hope you don't have to use this hack. Love to see what you create with it.



I didnt take it that way in the slightest I did think about going the home made route but decided something more compact was better. Completely understand your pain there we went to the zoo a few years ago and he was trying to explain how to take photos so that the fences just couldnt make sense of whaat he was saying but i was suffering with bad foot pain at the time and was on strong painkillers for it. Iv always had a pretty good eye for taking photos and can generally pick out the best if a series of photos


dixiedragon said:


> DSLRs have a lot of features! I'm in the US, but see if Ken Rockwell has made a user guide for your camera:
> https://www.kenrockwell.com/
> 
> You also may want to see if you can find some free tutorials on product photography.
> ...



Its a cannon so pretty common really. tbh because of my dads experience im sure hed be able to help probably more than an online tutorial purely because i learn much better learning hands on that slogging through a page of reading. Iv actually got a really good photography book somewhere that explains the basics, generally iv a pretty good eye and can take a decent photo. But honestly if i get to the stage of selling i would probably get my dad to go over it with me in more detail and take notes while he explained to remind me of settings ect that he explains and uses. My memory of some things is terrible! Also one of his friends used to be a photographer for the MOD so is very knowledgable about all things cameras so could always approach him too but ill look into the fella you mentioned to start off with


----------



## SoaperForLife (Mar 22, 2019)

SoapWitch said:


> I've found this to help tremendously when the sunlight won't behave. This is one of my hacks, I've hacked from someone else.
> The paper is baking parchment, the lights I happen to have the scruffy storage box, is well... well used.


Good hack SW!


----------



## zanzalawi (Mar 28, 2019)

SoapWitch said:


> I've found this to help tremendously when the sunlight won't behave. This is one of my hacks, I've hacked from someone else.
> The paper is baking parchment, the lights I happen to have the scruffy storage box, is well... well used.
> 
> Not sure if I can provide a link to the entire article I wrote about this subject, but I'll say this, I've taken a few photos and this has just changed things for the better. I have also purchased some light boxes and they were a waste of money. A lesson learned that good work isn't always about spending more money. I love my new light box!


ahhh what a good idea! parchment! no worries about leaving soapy crumbles or smears on backdrop fabric. that would save me alot of cleanup time

here is the link to the blog post- https://sorcerysoaps.com/blogs/blog/photography-light-box-hack 

my husband bought this for me, and to be honest i've been a little intimidated by it lol. havent tried it out!  https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01GIL6EU4/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_o8oNCb14Z30JY


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 28, 2019)

SoapWitch said:


> I've found this to help tremendously when the sunlight won't behave. This is one of my hacks, I've hacked from someone else.
> The paper is baking parchment, the lights I happen to have the scruffy storage box, is well... well used.
> 
> Not sure if I can provide a link to the entire article I wrote about this subject, but I'll say this, I've taken a few photos and this has just changed things for the better. I have also purchased some light boxes and they were a waste of money. A lesson learned that good work isn't always about spending more money. I love my new light box!
> ...


That really _is_ sorcery @SoapWitch!


----------



## earlene (Mar 29, 2019)

Your husband gave you a very thoughtful gift.  He would probably be very happy to see you have given it a try even if it does intimidate you.  You may find you really like it once you try it.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m “professionally” trained and a daughter of a photographer but I really don’t get into the nitty gritty of photography. I’m a snap-shotty kind of gal taking candid shots and I hate setting up product photos. I photoshop all of mine when I feel like it but I’m just not into taking photos. 

I set up a background with a paper box and line it with a large sheet of paper, lean it up against a wall and place the soap stuff on the paper, aim the lights to bounce where it needs to and crop my photo tight on the subject. Super cheap and effective!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 31, 2019)

I've never used photoshop.  I usually crop and I can adjust contrast and stuff using my Mac's own photo settings, but that's about it.  Love the look of yours @SideDoorSoaps - very crisp and clean. Eye on the prize!


----------



## Chris_S (Apr 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've never used photoshop.  I usually crop and I can adjust contrast and stuff using my Mac's own photo settings, but that's about it.  Love the look of yours @SideDoorSoaps - very crisp and clean. Eye on the prize!



Theres plenty online based photo editing 'software' that is plenty good enough to edit photos. Photoshop is great but is expensive if you are just using its basic features!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 1, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Theres plenty online based photo editing 'software' that is plenty good enough to edit photos. Photoshop is great but is expensive if you are just using its basic features!


TB I'm not a really a fan of over editing.  I can see it has a place in product photos, but prior to that I took nature pics and to me it always seemed like cheating - as in how can you take a photo and remove it so far from its original from and still claim it to be 'your' photo?  I got to the stage where all I would do was crop slightly and maybe adjust the contrast a bit - and that was it.


----------



## earlene (Apr 1, 2019)

IMO, photo editing is no more cheating than using filters, and light meters and strobe lights, etc.  It's just another method to produce a creative effect the artist is after.


----------



## Chris_S (Apr 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> TB I'm not a really a fan of over editing.  I can see it has a place in product photos, but prior to that I took nature pics and to me it always seemed like cheating - as in how can you take a photo and remove it so far from its original from and still claim it to be 'your' photo?  I got to the stage where all I would do was crop slightly and maybe adjust the contrast a bit - and that was it.



Thats why i mentioned the free online option. Few years ago I had a try at making some home made frames with photo transfer method and that needs specific editing to be done and I found it much easier to use the online editing rather than going the route of photoshop. Photoshop is great i used to use it when i was at uni and some of the stuff you can do with it is absolutly brilliant. I dont think its really to make a photo not be yours but when you get into thw more complex features like layers and adding stuff to a photo and combining 2 photos it becomes far more about creating something unique rather than your photo if that makes sense? So you can take 2 photos from the same place half an hour apart and combine the two for a an even more stunning photo. But i do comepletely understand where you are coming from though


----------



## maxine289 (Apr 1, 2019)

I checked YouTube and found a couple of videos on how to make an inexpensive light box.  It was an easy project; I had most of the items needed and only had to buy the poster board, but I see from Soap Witch that I could have used parchment paper.  I've taken a few pix with the new light box and they are much improved from the pix I was producing before.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 1, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Thats why i mentioned the free online option. Few years ago I had a try at making some home made frames with photo transfer method and that needs specific editing to be done and I found it much easier to use the online editing rather than going the route of photoshop. Photoshop is great i used to use it when i was at uni and some of the stuff you can do with it is absolutly brilliant. I dont think its really to make a photo not be yours but when you get into thw more complex features like layers and adding stuff to a photo and combining 2 photos it becomes far more about creating something unique rather than your photo if that makes sense? So you can take 2 photos from the same place half an hour apart and combine the two for a an even more stunning photo. But i do comepletely understand where you are coming from though


Yes, I think creating new pics from others is a whole ‘nother art form.
I’ve never used filters or light meters either - just the camera on manual setting, which admittedly has a lot of smarts already built in. Not like the old days.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2019)

Great ideas !
I won't photo shop.  I like real pics.  Right now mine stink because I just threw up a bunch just till Spring comes and I can go outside.

It's just me though.  I also don't like it when they fuzz out too much on the background or too close a pic.


----------

